# Question on green pod times?



## John D. (Mar 11, 2009)

Need help from those with hybridizing experience.
I have checked “Barrys Orchid pages” for pod times and these are not listed.
Does anyone have a suggestion for green pod times or dry seed times for the following?

Paph Maudie types (vinicolored)
Paph primulinum
Paph vietnamense
Paph goultenianum

Look like from what Barry shows green pod could be 215-250 days with dry seed around 300-360.

Thanks
John


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2009)

In the past I always did green pods at 7mos regardless of the source, Paph-wise. approx 215 days


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 16, 2009)

If I would have those plants I would harvest them after the following:


Paph Maudie types (vinicolored) 7 months
Paph primulinum 7 months
Paph vietnamense 5 months
Paph goultenianum 7 months

The Paph. vietnamense seedpods are one of the fastest to mature of all the Paphiopedilums I have seen, so keep an eye out, if after 4 months you notice it starts to turn yellow, it is ready. I harvested my vietnamense seedpods exactly after 5 months after fertilization (and I got lots of seeds to germinate). Keep in mind that maturation of seedpod is dependent on temperature. so if your temps are higher they may mature faster.

Robert


----------



## John D. (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Rick and Robert the info helps a lot. I have been watching them and the viet selfing does seem to be further along. I didn't want to take them too soon and be forever in flask either. Are you starting germination in the dark for Paphs or is that not an issue? I have done mostly Phrags and some Dendrobiums so far. These will be my first Paphs.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 16, 2009)

I let my Paph's germinate in the dark. As soon as they have germinated you can put them in the light (mine are usually in the dark for at least 3-4 months).

Robert


----------



## Devon Ly (Aug 6, 2020)

oh dear,
I just repotted my paph primulinum and one of the pods went dry. I thought it KO'ed the pod due to repotting so I cut it off and threw it out.
Now looking at the times you mentioned above, I think it may have been ripe since I pollinated it last December. I still have two more, so lucky


----------

